# Travel Destinations > South America >  flights in south america

## Travel4

Im looking at traveling around south america and central america. I'm finding it hard to find the right websights to book my flights. Can anyone suggest a good websight i can use to book my flights

chur

----------


## davidsmith36

If you have little time, it is best to skip long on uneventful bus or boat rides and fly to your destination. Most countries in South America have their own international airline(s) with both domestic flights and international flights to Europe and North America, allowing you to easily connect to domestic destinations.

----------


## wesleyjones

south america and central america has irs own airlines services. Just visit website & get more details.
Sayulita Info

----------


## sukamin123

tahnk you for sharing

----------

